

Microsoft Monocles? Redmond to make its own Google Glass? - vyrotek
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57578044-71/microsoft-monocles-redmond-to-make-its-own-google-glass/

======
vyrotek
I would also like to point out an old comment I made:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4819045> :)

